# Recycling in Dubai - any places where I can drop plastic bottles?



## mazdaRX8 (Jul 13, 2008)

Hey all, just wondering if anyone knew where I can drop empty plastic water bottles to recycle here in Dubai


----------



## jander13 (Mar 12, 2009)

xxx.eeg-uae.org 

if you go under waste management> recycling >recycling centers you will find several locations


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

Some newer apartment buildings have their own recycling bins (JBR does) and there are also recycling bins all along the Beach Road (usually by the bus stops).

-


----------



## mazdaRX8 (Jul 13, 2008)

SCHWEET thanks guys!


----------



## levlinm (Jun 20, 2009)

mazdaRX8 said:


> SCHWEET thanks guys!


if you are near Internationl city, they ave recycling bin all over in the comunity areas..


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

And also masafi are doing a scheme in most of the schools here too...

But for other locations - watch this space!


----------



## levlinm (Jun 20, 2009)

Andy Capp said:


> And also masafi are doing a scheme in most of the schools here too...
> 
> But for other locations - watch this space!


what space ????


----------

